
The 'Netflix' model of car ownership is on the rise - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/01/forget-leasing-or-buying-a-car-these-companies-let-you-subscribe.html
======
saurik
This is also called "renting a car". I permanently rent a car from Enterprise.
They have a different price bracket if you pay monthly. I happen to pay for
the full damage waiver, but if you don't get that (which is more comparable to
these services) then the result seems very similar. (I just realized someone
else left a comment like this, but I think the damage waiver part of it is
very relevant.)

~~~
tracer4201
What do you pay per month?

~~~
dazc
You can have a corporate account with Enterprise and get a big discount on
regular consumer rates.

I have no idea how much he pays but it's possible that the rate compares
favourably with any other way of funding a vehicle?

Bear in mind, Enterprise's margin is (put, simply) the difference between what
they pay for a vehicle and what they later sell it for.

Now try and think of an organisation who can compete with Enterprise on this
basis, there can't be many other the manufacturer himself?

------
zwayhowder
We've been using GoGet for the past 10 years as our primary family car and our
average spend is (checks YNAB) $162.50 per month. That includes hiring a car
for a week at Christmas & Easter for road trips. GoGet also pays Petrol so we
literally only have to pay tolls on top of that cost.

Admittedly we live within a 5 minute walk of a train station that goes
straight to not just our jobs but also our son's school. But still. Not a bad
deal.

GoGet isn't in the driveway like the article, but there are 3 cars within a 5
minute walk and larger cars within 10. (We can go from a Yaris to do the
shopping to a long wheelbase van for Ikea or a 10 person people mover for the
holidays).

------
Finnucane
Any car rental place will offer you a monthly rate. Long term rental not
really a new thing. Possibly they can be price competitive with that, though.
You’d have to comparison shop.

~~~
onetimemanytime
Maybe the app thing and less hassle? Presumably these new companies are well
funded and can offer better deals initially and may be willing not to nickle
and dime customers. Grow at all costs first...

~~~
Finnucane
Sure, maybe. But the tone of the article was that they had invented a new
business model, which is obviously wrong.

------
rileymat2
From the article, it is unclear whether the average montly loan cost is up
because of price increases or a different mix of cars (more suvs less compact)
in a good economy.

------
danielovichdk
Leasing is the correct term

